# 1-2 week apartment rental in Brisbane



## roxyinitalia (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all, does anyone know of where I can find information for short-term apartment style rental. We need a place for a week or two until we are able to find a suitable place for our long term stay in Brisbane.

Thanks for your help


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi RoxyinItalia, 

Have you checked out any holiday rentals in something like google.com.au? 
That's the only place I can think of that will offer 1 - 2 weeks rentals other than staying in a hotel.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## roxyinitalia (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks Kaz101, i will try that. Anyone else have any links for short term rental or hotel in the Brisbane area?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

If you've googled this then you've probably come up with the same as me!

Brisbane : Short-Term & Holiday Accommodation Brisbane Holiday Accommodation Short-Term Rentals Furnished Self-Catering

Brisbane Hotels and Apartments for short term rentals

The Dedicated Brisbane Accommodation WebSite : Stayz Group

Holiday Accommodation Australia - Brisbane Bayside - Bayside Short Term Rentals, Alexandra Cottage,

There's lots of websites out there!

Dolly


----------



## roxyinitalia (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolly, thanks for those links.


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

roxyinitalia said:


> Hi all, does anyone know of where I can find information for short-term apartment style rental. We need a place for a week or two until we are able to find a suitable place for our long term stay in Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi roxyinitalia,
Not sure if we can help but we offer short term accommodation in the Redlandshire on the Bayside. If you would like to check our website it shows exactly where we are. If you need any further information please dont hesitate to contact us, good luck


----------



## roxyinitalia (Feb 17, 2008)

spadgersdad said:


> Hi roxyinitalia,
> Not sure if we can help but we offer short term accommodation in the Redlandshire on the Bayside. If you would like to check our website it shows exactly where we are. If you need any further information please dont hesitate to contact us, good luck


Thank you but we have already found someting. Your place looks lovely so I will have to keep it in mind for next time. 


Ciao


----------

